# Question for recovering/recovered people



## dp92 (5 mo ago)

Hello everyone! 

I am a 22 years old French girl so please don't pay attention if my English is not as good as yours. 
I have suffered from DP/DR for 3 months now and it started to get really better a few weeks ago. 

I have the feeling that DP has almost left but I still struggle with DR, even if it decreased a lot since a week. 

The fact is that I have A LOT of mood swings whereas this was not the case before. Do you guys experience it too? The thoughts are still difficult to deal with, and I have the feeling that I won't be able to find my self-confidence again. 

For the people recovering or recovered, how did/do you feel when approaching the end of DPDR ?
How was/is it to finally come back to reality? Did/do you feel weird even if the symptoms were/are leaving ? 

For the people who lost hope, I know how difficult it is, but I send you all my love and courage, you are capable of overcoming this shit! 

Do not hesitate to share your experience, I would love to read it!

Have a good evening


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

dp92 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am a 22 years old French girl so please don't pay attention if my English is not as good as yours.
> I have suffered from DP/DR for 3 months now and it started to get really better a few weeks ago.
> ...


welcome to the board

when i recovered from my first bout of dpdr (started 2011 and ended approximately 2015) after 2 years of suffering i was such fine with my symptoms that i didnt care about it at all. with this mindset i one day realized that i dont have any dpdr more. so i didnt monitor that, and i dont know the exact day for when the symptoms did end finally. but on some stressful days, i felt weird and wondered if my dpdr does come again but more important things of my life always distracted me from that monitoring. so after every passing month my thoughts about dpdr became less and less important and in the end it wasnt more than a bad memory for me. 

dont know if this answered your questions but from what ive read in the last 10 years, there is not a sudden shift where you snap out of the dpdr, but that your dp disappeared after such a relatively short time is a good sign. keep going on you will get this.


----------

